# Egg share needed - Anybody able to help us?



## nclarkson (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello

My name is Nicky and I am 36, almost 37 years old, and desperate to become a mummy.

My story so far...........myself and my DP have been trying to conceive now for 3 yrs. We found out that I have grade 4 endometrios and tubal disease, which I have now had both tubes and ovaries removed. DP, thankfully, is in good working order.

Donor egg/egg share route was the only option for us all along and both of believing that it is not where the egg and sperm come from that is important, but the fact that you are parents to that child, bring that child up, instill in it the rights and wrongs, love it unconditionally, teach it and help it to grow mean that we had no problem accepting that this was the route we were to go down.

A close friend of ours came forward and did the most amazing thing that I think a woman can do, (I only wish I had my ovaries so that I could help people out there in the same position as me) voluntered to be our donor. She did our 1st cycle with us, which unfortunately turned out a BFN, and has now herself become ill and is unable to go through any further cycles with us. I will be eternally grateful to her for giving us the chance to do a cycle and just wish there was a way that I could thank her.

We are now in the position where we have funding for 2 more cycles but have no donor. We are having treatment at the Leeds Seacroft Clinic at the moment. We are more than willing to move clinics to be able to accommodate the egg share if needed.

If there is anybody out there that could help us and give us the chance to be a mummy and daddy please could you get in touch with me. We would be eternally grateful to anybody that could give us the chance to fulfill our dream of becoming a mummy and daddy.

Thank you for reading and







to all.

Nicky xx


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi honey

Sorry your friend is now unable to help you.I have done 1 egg share and there are plaenty of couples on lists at clinics that have waited years its so sad.
I would recommend researching 3 clinics near you and ask about joining their donor lists if you are prepared to travel you may be waiting maximum of a year.

Good luck

Tam xxx


----------



## LizzySA (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Nicky,

I have just had my first self funded IVF cycle and unfortunatley is was a BFN, however am looking to jumping straight back on the proverbial band wagon as a egg sharer.

I would be happy to help you as the whole reason I am doing this is not only coz its FREE, but also to help a lady in your situation.  I am at the Herts and Essex fertility centre as it is near our home.  Think it may be a bit far for you, however I agree with Galprincess that you should try some clinics near you.

If you do plan to travel down here, which I doubt, I have never had any disease (STD included) and all my tests are good.  Reason for IVF is 'unexplained'.

Good luck and I am positive you will find someone nearer to help you.

All the best.

Lizzy


----------

